# Miniteich-Minianlage ist fertig.



## Brittami (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

nun kann ich Euch auch mal meine fertige(?) Miniteichanlage zeigen. So hat sich das ganze entwickelt:

Standortbestimmung

 

Einbuddeln und "fluten"

 

Aus den Grassoden eine "Treppe" gebaut, als Unterbau für Steinhaufen.

 

Das (vorläufige?) Ergebnis nach ca. 2 Wochen:

 

 

Ansicht von hinten. Die alten Dachziegel wirken als "Stütze" sowie hoffentlich Unterschlupf für das ein oder andere Getier. Hier sollen noch ein paar Pflanzen (Sedum) in die Lücken gesetzt werden.

 

Der Kaskadenthymian verdeckt hoffentlich bald den Plastikrand.

 

Im Teich befinden sich __ Zwergseerose, __ Seekanne, __ Hechtkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Pfennigkraut, __ Hornkraut, eine Zwergsimse, für die die flache "Randzone" wahrscheinlich ZU flach ist, und eine Schwimmpflanze, deren Name mir gerade entfallen ist. __ Wasserpest?.
Und Schwimmfarn, von dem ich weiss, dass er nicht winterhart ist.

Einen Grossteil des Randes habe ich mit Steinfolie abgedeckt. Diese hängt einfach im Teich und über dem Rand. Heute ist mir gerade ein mögliches Problem aufgefallen. Diese Folie hat eine Art Vlies auf der Rückseite; ich befürchte jetzt, dass mir das jetzt laaangsam das Wasser aus dem Teich zieht. Ganz toll, warum wird das so gemacht? (Hatte auch schonmal irgendwo dieselbe Folie ohne Vlies gesehen, aber nicht weiter darüber nachgedacht.) Okay, es dürfte sich um minimale Wassermengen handeln, aber meine Pfütze hat ja auch nur 140 Liter.....

Nachfüllen müsste ich dann mit Leitungswasser, was ja auch nicht gerade ideal ist....

Trotzdem, für's erste bin ich zufrieden. Jetzt braucht's nur mal wieder etwas bessere Temperaturen, damit die Pflänzchen auch schön wachsen können.

LG
Brittami


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Juni 2014)

Hi

Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass Ameisen, __ Würmer etc etwas Sand unter die Folie bringen. Dann ist es egal, ob da ein Netz drunter ist.
Bei 140 Litern ist der Mini natürlich wirklich schnell leer. Ich denke so oder so wirst du da mit der Zeit Probleme bekommen.

Ansonsten ist der Teich sehr schön geworden. Man sieht, dass ihr mit viel Hingabe dabei wart.


----------



## Brittami (21. Juni 2014)

Ah jo, ich weiss...... 
Aber bald wird dann vergrössert. 

LG
Brittami


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Juni 2014)

Das hast du wirklich schön gemacht! Wirklich hübsch! 

Sicher wächst der Rand schnell zu und dann sieht es schon bald so aus als wäre es nie anders gewesen!


----------



## Tanny (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo Brittami, 
 das ist aber wirklich schön geworden 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Brittami (22. Juni 2014)

Dankeschön!

LG
Brittami (die gleich mal Wasser nachfüllen geht)


----------



## Brittami (2. Juli 2014)

Noch eine Frage (da ich gerade im Garten zwei Igel beim Poppen erwischt habe ): Ob so ein Igelchen, sollte es mal in die Pfütze fallen, über den "Flachwasserbereich" (weisse Kiesel links) oder gar mit Hilfe der Steinfolie wieder herauskommt? Oder muss ich doch noch wieder eine Ausstiegshilfe hineinlegen? Wüsste gar nicht so recht, wie. Die Wasserfläche ist ja nun schon recht klein.....

LG
Britta


----------



## Tanny (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo Britta, 
keine Ahnung, ob der Igel das schaffen würde. 
Aber Du kannst ja zur Sicherheit einfach einen dicken Ast schräg in den Teich stecken und auf einer 
Seite rausschauen lassen. 
Totholz ist zudem noch gut für die Wasserqualität. 
Ich habe so einen Astausstieg sogar in meinem 90 Liter Mini  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lotta (2. Juli 2014)

Ich finde deinen Teich auch sehr gelungen Britta, 
es kommt schließlich nicht auf die Größe an.
Viel Vergnügen weiterhin 
und viel Erfolg dann, 
beim baldigen Vergrößerungsbau
Lass uns teilhaben


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2014)

Brittami schrieb:


> da ich gerade im Garten zwei Igel beim Poppen erwischt habe


Also was Du Dir alles so anschaust... 
Igel sollen gut schwimmen können und haben bei Dir die Chance über das Kiesbett auszusteigen. Aber ich wüsste nicht, warum da einer hinein fallen sollte...

Ansonsten hat sich doch seit Deinem letzten Thread noch viel zum Guten geändert, die 'Oma' ist verschwunden und alles sieht 'fertiger' aus.
Natürlich wartet der Kieshaufen noch auf kräftigeren Bewuchs, aber man braucht auch Geduld.

Zu Deinem Problem:
Die optische Ansicht der eingelegten Steinfolie, wiegt meiner Ansicht nach die Probleme des Wasser ziehens nicht auf.
Hier würde ich dann doch lieber die Folie entfernen und den Rand mit Pflanzen abtarnen. - Braucht leider auch wieder Geduld...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Brittami (2. Juli 2014)

Danke für Euer Lob. Mittlerweile ist auch noch ein kleiner Spuckfisch mit "Solarantrieb" dazu gekommen. Der spuckt natürlich WEG von der Seerose, nachdem ich hier gelesen hatte, dass sie das ärgern könnte.

Hm, tja.... da wo der Steinhaufen ist, gibt's halt keine Pflanzen, die den Gummirand verdecken könnten. Die Steine dürfen auch gerne noch länger zu sehen sein. Die Steingartenpflanzen sollen ein wenig zur Stabilisierung dienen, dass auf Dauer nix abrutscht.
Ich werd mal sehen, zur Zeit bringe ich alle paar Tage ne 14 Liter-Kanne zum Teich, NOCH macht mir das nix aus.

Zum Thema Igel liest man ja eigentlich überall, dass die kleinen Stachler da beim Trinken gerne mal reinplumpsen. Was nützt ihnen das gute Schwimmen, wenn sie nicht rauskommen? Bei meinem Kollegen ist mal einer im Teich ertrunken, obwohl er da eiiiigentlich Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten gehabt hätte. Ich will's halt nicht provozieren mit den steilen Rändern meiner Plastikwanne.
Vielleicht such ich mal nen Ast, zur Zeit fallen (leider) hin und wieder mal welche aus dem alten Kirschbaum.... Ansonsten hoffe ich auf das "Kiesbett".

LG
Brittami


----------



## DbSam (3. Juli 2014)

Brittami schrieb:


> da wo der Steinhaufen ist, gibt's halt keine Pflanzen, die den Gummirand verdecken könnten.


Ich vermute mal, es sollte heißen: ...  gibt's halt* noch *keine Pflanzen ... 

Schaun wir mal, das Jahr hat noch ein paar Tage...
Lasse mal die Steingartenpflanzen noch etwas wachsen....


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Brittami (24. Juli 2014)

Heute habe ich ein bisschen am Teich rumgespielt. Da war Waschtag:

 

 

Und endlich zeigte sich der erste Vierbeiner. "Hinter eines Baumes Rinde.....", ich hab sie schnell wieder hingelegt:

 


LG
Britta


----------



## Flusi (26. Juli 2014)

ohhh wie süß!!!!
..auch Dein Häuschen mit Türmchen.. gefällt mir sehr,
LG Flusi


----------



## Brittami (27. Juli 2014)

Danke. Ich modelliere nebenbei ein bisschen selbst. Warum soll man dann nicht ein Hobby mit dem anderen verbinden?


----------

